# Vienna marked Tort



## myLoki (Nov 25, 2007)

Is it possible to have a Vienna marked Tort? If so, anyone have any pictures? I'm just curious about what it looks like and if it's even a possible color. :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


t.:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, it is possible to have a vienna marked tort. I don't have any photos of any right off - but it is possible.

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 26, 2007)

A veinna tort would be a dream :inlove:. I love torties and vienna markings. I saw some at the local fair this year, being sold.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 26, 2007)

This is actually a vienna marked harlequin from Buffalo Creek - but at first look I was thinking it was tort..


----------



## myLoki (Nov 26, 2007)

*I know! I love both torts and the vienna markings! haha! That's why I asked. Such cuties!


t.:biggrin2:

undergunfire wrote: *


> A veinna tort would be a dream :inlove:. I love torties and vienna markings. I saw some at the local fair this year, being sold.


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 26, 2007)

Another quick example. This bunnies name is Zanthea and she's for sale .


----------



## myLoki (Nov 26, 2007)

Gah! I'm in love! :inlove:



t.


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, I have to say I'm not sure what vienna markings look like. Is that sort of white triangle on the faceand the white feet what that means?


----------



## naturestee (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, I think the Vienna marking makes small spots of white on the nose and feet.

What about a tort dutch? This one is a sweetheart and is up for adoption (hint hint). It sounds like his potential home fell through, so ignore the adoption hold.
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9262271


----------



## Haley (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh I love Potter, he's Nigel's cousin :biggrin2:

I thought Viennas had blue eyes?


----------



## naturestee (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe they have blue eyes if the white part covers the eyes?

Are Nigel and Potter actually related? They're from the same shelter and they could be twins.


----------



## Haley (Nov 26, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Are Nigel and Potter actually related? They're from the same shelter and they could be twins.


Well, its mostly a joke, but Julie and I have talked about this possibility- especially since Michael (now at Midwest) was pulled out of there as well and identical to them too. We're thinking some crappy dutch breeder out there might not be screening well (or is selling to pet stores)..


----------



## naturestee (Nov 26, 2007)

Could be. I know there's some jerk around here selling lionheads (mostly teddy style) to all the local pet stores. I've been told he/she is local but they won't say who. I've had to have a talk with the store managers before because their fur got all matted. No surprise there have been lionheads showing up at the Humane Society.:grumpy:

I've met the only ARBA lionhead breeder around here, he wouldn't do that to his babies and I don't think he does the colors I've seen anyway.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 29, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Could be. I know there's some jerk around here selling lionheads (mostly teddy style) to all the local pet stores. I've been told he/she is local but they won't say who. I've had to have a talk with the store managers before because their fur got all matted. No surprise there have been lionheads showing up at the Humane Society.:grumpy:
> 
> I've met the only ARBA lionhead breeder around here, he wouldn't do that to his babies and I don't think he does the colors I've seen anyway.



If I remember correctly, from Peg's teachings, I don't think vienna markings are wanted in your lines. Most breeder's don't want the markings because they aren't showable.

Am I correct, Peg :huh?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 29, 2007)

Vienna markings - I thought were just bad mixes? or is this a marking being developed?

I love them personally! 



There's a vienna carrier (slight marking) lionhead on this page:


http://www.buffalocreekfarms.net/lionheadrabbitsherd.php


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 29, 2007)

Vienna markings and Vienna carriers are VERY desireable in your herd.....IF....you are breeding Blue Eyed Whites. They are also acceptable if you're breeding pets.

Otherwise...if you are breeding for show quality rabbit or to sell rabbits to other breeders - any rabbits that are vienna marked or vienna carriers (which means they might not show the markings but they might carry the gene based on their parents/grandparents) should not be bred.

Personally, I love the vienna marked rabbits..

Peg


----------



## Flashy (Nov 29, 2007)

Badger is a vienna bunny and he has beautiful markings. He doesn't have blue eyes, his are brown.

I have a vienna related question though, to hijack the thread, can you get the markings anywhere on the body? or just over the nose, neck and feet?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 29, 2007)

So the little thing on their nose is part of the vienna mark? 

Like quarter horses - we like white on the face. (most people anyhow)

So that bunner who had babies - Cookie? who's being fostered by...... Djakarta
on this http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28640&forum_id=6&highlight=cookieBlog, is actually vienna marked?!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 30, 2007)

My electric has been out for almost four hours....so I'm going to share links vs. actual information (with maybe a bit of copy and paste).

From http://www.psci.net/haencaoo/bew.html

*The Vienna gene, which makes BEW, is not one of the five major color genes, and acts differently than the other genes. A BEW, bred to any other color, including ruby-eyed white, will produce colored rabbits the first generation. These are sometimes called "Dutch marked," because they almost always have some white on them, in the same pattern arrangement as a non show quality Dutch breed rabbit. Most have a white blaze or spot on the forehead and/or nose. Some have one or two white feet. I have even had a few with more white than color. A few may even have a pretty good Dutch breed pattern, even though the Vienna gene has no relationship to the dutch gene at all.

and from http://www.welshrabbitry.com/rabbitfaq.html#vienna

*[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*The Vienna *gene (sometimes called the Sport gene) can cause a white stripe on the rabbits body. Typically it runs down the face. It can also show up as different degrees of white markings in the rabbit's coat, other mismarks and white toenails in your dilutes. Some people want the gene, and others do not. This gene (v) can be present if there are blue eyed whites in the rabbit's line. It is something that should be noted to the person purchasing the rabbit in case they do not want the gene present.

and finally you can check out here:

http://www.freewebs.com/olddixierabbitry/viennagene.htm

Peg

[/font]


----------



## Flashy (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Peg


----------



## Hayley411 (Dec 1, 2007)

Here is a vienna-marked tort buck. His father is a tort lionlop, mother vienna-marked orange lionhead doe. And I have been told that they can only be true vienna-marked if they have blue eyes any other color and they are not a true vienna-marked rabbit.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff277/Hayley411-pics/babypics046.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff277/Hayley411-pics/babypics019.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff277/Hayley411-pics/babypics041.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

His mother

~Hayley~


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 1, 2007)

According to Glenna Huffmon's book on color genetics....Vienna marked rabbits may have:

blu eyes
browns eyes with blue areas
a few may have brown eyes
They are usually called:

Sports
BEW mismarks
BEW sports
Typically they will have one or more of the following:

blaze of white
half collar of white
white spot on nose or feet or legs
mismatched eyes
part blue / part brown
one blue / one brown (my guess - based on one doe I have)

Hope this helps...

Peg

EDITED TO ADD: I just came back here and reread this (to make sure I got it right) and I realized I might have sounded snooty. I didn't mean to sound that way.

I was working and the company's computer systems went down and this thread was on my mind - so I pulled out the genetics book and posted from it- I see now that someone else posted and I hadn't read their message. I'm not sure if the rabbit must have blue eyes to be considered "vienna marked"....that could possibly be true!

Either way - I didn't want to sound like a "know it all".


----------

